# If you have seen me post about the airlift bags and want to buy some



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

AutoAnything is having a sale - if you call and order - instead of online - you get an extra 15% off today....

That brings the airlift springs for the front of the TJ are normally $73..... FYI!

http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/61A2966A0A0A1892067.aspx

Hopefully that will direct link to the page - if not - call them -

For the TJs , LJs and Rubicons - you want Airlift 1000 bags -

AutoAnything SKU: 2341456 
Airlift Part # 80702

EDIT - the airlifts only get 10% off - so it was $66.95.....


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------

